# Startup disk almost full



## Ciro (Feb 4, 2005)

Startup disk almost full, message appears. Told to try ipartition. it requires 500mhz I have 450mhz. Cost about forty five bucks. Also told to try :Macaroni" cost only few bucks. Don't know which would help. Am not quite sure how to remove files from HD. Any suggestions or other ideas to remedy this problem...


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Ciro, welcome to TSG. Some additional info would be great... what model, what OS, etc. etc. Just to make sure our answers do fit your machine more better.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Ciro said:


> Startup disk almost full, message appears. Told to try ipartition. it requires 500mhz I have 450mhz. Cost about forty five bucks. Also told to try :Macaroni" cost only few bucks. Don't know which would help. Am not quite sure how to remove files from HD. Any suggestions or other ideas to remedy this problem...


Hobbes is correct. We need more info. on what computer hardware and system software you've got running. Does the computer startup okay but you simply can't save files?

If this is the case, I'd archive or copy data off onto some storage device or media asap. In fact, I wouldn't even try to run any application program until the data is safely removed from the hard drive. From what I understand, most computers need at least 20% free space for applications to run properly. So you'll need to free up space at least that amount of space so that you avoid a system crash and possibly some ugly problems.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Martha, hey there! Ohhhhh,,, just love it when a lady says that Hobbes is correct...  Just kidding w/ ya. 

BTW, I think that that figure of 20% free space may be on the high side? I've seen articles that claim only need 10 or 15%, depending upon the OS... will check on that. :up:


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Martha, hey there! Ohhhhh,,, just love it when a lady says that Hobbes is correct...  Just kidding w/ ya.
> 
> BTW, I think that that figure of 20% free space may be on the high side? I've seen articles that claim only need 10 or 15%, depending upon the OS... will check on that. :up:


You're probably right, man. I just use those ol' memory-hog programs like Photoshop, Illustrator and Quark, and have experienced some hefty low-memory crashes.

Sometimes, I just gotta' come back to the real world! Luckily, I've got some great forum pals to bring me back to Earth...


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

No problem - you, of course, are actually more correct than I - especially when running apps such as those!   Now that we've consumed 5 posts in a thread that the original person doesn't seem to desire or can't reply back to, its been enjoyable hijacking this thread...


----------



## Ciro (Feb 4, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Ciro, welcome to TSG. Some additional info would be great... what model, what OS, etc. etc. Just to make sure our answers do fit your machine more better.


In response to your question, I have a Mac G4 power PC AGP Graphics 512mhz bus speed 100mhz Number of CPU=1 OS=10.3.8 Thanks.


----------

